
Hurricane JOAQUIN Forecast Discussion - ebt
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT1+shtml/301458.shtml
======
ebt
I posted this because I like the writing: a few paragraphs of metrics/details,
then key points.

This is what I would want if(when) I was a manager requesting an update on a
software/development project.

